# Centrifugal Clutch



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone know where I could pick up a centrifugal clutch belt drive for a mini bike around here locally? Would like to pick one up tomorrow if I could instead of having to wait for one ordered online. Thanks!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you know the width and length. Motion industries. And kaman industries will have it.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank's, looked at both of their stores online and couldn't find what I needed, maybe have to go in and talk to them.


----------

